# heavyweight boxing champion Vitali Klitschko video



## Brian King (Mar 2, 2022)

Since he has been in the news lately I looked back at some of his fights. A nice compilation video of some of his knockouts.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 17, 2022)

He used to be a kickboxer (WAKO) long before his boxing career.


----------

